# Brother and sister cat now hate each other



## Ellie5265 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi,
Wondered if anyone has any ideas on why my cats are acting odd and might be able to offer advice... We've had our 2 cats ( brother and sister) since they were a few weeks old. They're now coming up to about 2.5 years old.

We live in a first floor flat and they were exclusively indoor cats but we've recently (since about 4/5 weeks ago) gradually introduced then to the outside and they now happily pop out when they want to. 

Up until we started letting them out they adored each other- cuddled up constantly, groomed each other. But a few days after they started going out they had a massive brawl- fur was flying everywhere - and ever since, they can't stand each other. They try their best to avoid each other and both hiss if they come into contact. 

I'd guess it's no coincidence this has happened since they've started going outside but does anyone know why? Is it a territory thing? Would be grateful if anyone had tips on trying to resolve this.

Thanks.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Ellie5265 said:


> Hi,
> Wondered if anyone has any ideas on why my cats are acting odd and might be able to offer advice... We've had our 2 cats ( brother and sister) since they were a few weeks old. They're now coming up to about 2.5 years old.
> 
> We live in a first floor flat and they were exclusively indoor cats but we've recently (since about 4/5 weeks ago) gradually introduced then to the outside and they now happily pop out when they want to.
> ...


Hello hello!

I'm not a behaviourist, but this is my take on things.

Going out will have expanded their territory, possibly encountering other cats with whom they are not familiar. Sometimes we see cases of referred aggression between bonded cats or even towards humans, incited because the cat is uncomfortable with another cat in their space.

Going outside will also have changed the scents on the cats' coats, so they may well smell different to before. This can confuse the general household/family scent the cats will have been used to, and could cause some stress between them.

At the age of 2.5 years, your cats are also starting to approach social maturity (which occurs between 3-4 years of age). It is common for the dynamics of inter-cat relationships to change at this point, as adult cats tend to be less sociable with one another than kittens (although, as relatives, they have a better chance of getting on).

If your cats are more comfortable avoiding each other, then you must allow them to do this. For now, you have two separate social groups in your household (albeit social groups consisting of just one cat each); you must manage these separately.

If you don't already, make sure you feed them separately (different rooms ideally, or at least out of eyeshot of one another; use different levels if it helps). Provide at least three litter trays - one per cat plus a spare - in different parts of the house. Make sure both cats have access to play and to comfortable resting areas; they should be able to play and rest without encountering each other if they don't want to.

It may be worth trying some general stress relief measures such as Feliway, a synthetic version of feline facial pheromone which cats use to mark their space and make them feel more secure. It comes in a diffuser which you can plug in around the house for both cats. Supplements such as Zylkene or Kalm-Aid (non-medicated stress-relief options) may also help ease tension.

Try rubbing a cloth on one cat (ideally, let them rub their face or chin over it so they release pheromone onto the cloth), then rub it gently over the other. Repeat the other way around. This will distribute their scent between them and may help desenstise them to one another's presence.

In the long run, hopefully doing as much as you can to give the cats their own space will help them relax and make friends again. Forcing them to eat, sleep and toilet together - deliberately or inadvertantly - will be counterproductive.

In the worst case scenario, they may always lead separate lives under the same roof, and you'll have to manage them separately forever. But THAT'S OKAY - you haven't failed and neither have they. It is normal for many multi-cat households to function this way. A bit like you sharing the same street with your neighbours but not sharing bathrooms or dining tables. You pass in the street and might say hi, but you live separate lives in the same space.

Good luck xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

J & B's relationship with each other changed after they started going outside. Before they were always cuddled up together, always grooming each other and playfighting. After, Bree became less tolerant of Jaime and didn't want to play with him most of the time, and started hissing at him sometimes. They stopped cuddling together too. Bree also stopped being so cuddly with me. 

They are starting to settle down again now though, about 5 months later. They have started playfighting again, Bree is hissing less and they have cuddled up together a few times. Bree is also more affectionate with me again, not cuddling up on my lap like she used to but loving to be stroked and groomed.

They are only 18 months so I know it might change again. Like Shoshannah said some afult cats will lead separate lives. I hope my two stay friendly but they're all different, and they'll do what they're gonna do!


----------



## Chasing Katy (Oct 20, 2013)

I noticed the same when Atticus and Boo started going outside. Partly it seems to be that when they come in they smell differently and partly because they now do all their playing outside, they are tired when they come in, and not up for nonsense.

Atticus is also becoming a little man and not being quite as affectionate (to Boo or me) and she is more affectionate to me. He might not like her being clingy to him now.


----------

